# Live show streaming live 8-10pm



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm broadcastiong live tonight on www.dv.fm. Its all interactive chatroom etc.
Playing soulful,funky,deep house. A bit dubby, a bit vocally but seriously soulful summer sounds. 
www.dv.fm

Chars


----------



## bannan (Jun 20, 2007)

edsel said:


> I'm broadcastiong live tonight on www.dv.fm. Its all interactive chatroom etc.
> Playing soulful,funky,deep house. A bit dubby, a bit vocally but seriously soulful summer sounds.
> www.dv.fm
> 
> Chars


Are you still doing that then mate or you given it up? Awesome tracks always played BTW if anyone is having a listen


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

Still chipping away at it mate. I'm on bi weekly (poxy shift work) but my mate should have been covering, I assume hes flaked


----------



## bannan (Jun 20, 2007)

edsel said:


> Still chipping away at it mate. I'm on bi weekly (poxy shift work) but my mate should have been covering, I assume hes flaked


Nice one mate, some good tunage going on last night BTW :thumb:


----------

